# Changing A Seiko Diver From Bracelet To Rubber



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Decided to change my Seiko diver from a bracelet (as it's a rubbish bracelet) to a rubber strap. Got the correct rubber strap, proper Seiko etc. etc. delivered today. Just can't get the bracelet off it.

I've peeled back the metal lugs underneath the bar, but the bar does not appear to have any spring in it at all, to be able to pry it off. It just slides across, back and forth. All I have to work with is an assortment of Swiss Army Knives, a Leatherman and a very tiny pair of tweezers.

 

It looks like something that should be easy to do, but I am off to my local watchmaker tomorrow, so can get him to do if necessary...good idea?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I've never known a Seiko to have this problem - had a Zeno once that was impossible... but never a Seiko.

The springbar has a notch just before it goes into the hole in the lug. Are you absolutely sure you are pushing on this notch? Also, you will find that a dedicated springbar tool (available very cheaply from Roy) is much the easiest tool to use.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

squareleg said:


> The springbar has a notch just before it goes into the hole in the lug. Are you absolutely sure you are pushing on this notch?


If you look at the pics, there is no notch. This is what is stumping me.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Very annoying - I feel for you.  Have another look, with a loupe if you have one, very very close to the hole in the lug. Still no notch? If not, that's a real bummer. However, I've heard people have used a dremmel-type thing, with a tiny saw attachment, in such circumstances. I'm not saying you should resort to this yourself but at least I know it can be done - and should cost very little. Very naughty of Seiko... can't quite believe it, actually, because they're normally so easy to mod.

I still feel you may have a better chance of finding that elusive notch with a proper tool, however. It has a forked end, which makes groping around for the notch - and getting a firm grip on it - much easier.

.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you haven't already done so, make life easier for yourself by splitting the bracelet at the deployment clasp - just take out and save one of the springbars there. That will let you lay the watch flat (face down) to work on it. Fold a square of duster or similar and place the watch flat on that. :yes:

Go raid the the 710's manicure set for a cuticle pusher - this has a "V" shape notch cut into it similar enough to a proper spring bar tool to use, maybe once or twice before it gives up and scratches the case back to all h*llfire, but it might do the trick. Otherwise, send for a springbar tool and wait. :to_become_senile:

Opening up the bracelet should let you see more clearly where to push to "spring" the springbar with the tool, and it should be a doddle!  (apart from finding where the springbar went when it flies off into "The Watchmaker's Triangle" never to be seen again! :grin:


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Aha! Knife in between the spring bar and the lug, and *ping*!

Got the rubber on now - totally changes the watch...

  

The strap is fantastically long though. Can't cut it off as it has the logo at the end! Thanks for all your help guys. Loving it...


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Opening up the bracelet should let you see more clearly where to push to "spring" the springbar with the tool, and it should be a doddle! (apart from finding where the springbar went when it flies off into "The Watchmaker's Triangle" never to be seen again

know that one well.adjusted the bracelet clasp on my seadweller only to have the spring bar fly off never to be seen again.result one new spring bar from my ad and a wallet Â£15 yes Â£15 lighter ! :crybaby:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

well done, they can be a pig sometimes

do you want to Sell the "rubbish" bracelet?, I've a hankering to put one of my 7002's on a jubilee.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Im glad you got this sorted, i had this once with a bracelet and spring bars with no lip on them its anoying and fiddly, well done and looks great,

paul


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

wookie said:


> well done, they can be a pig sometimes
> 
> do you want to Sell the "rubbish" bracelet?, I've a hankering to put one of my 7002's on a jubilee.


Probably shouldn't, as it was a wedding present from my best mate. Are there other bracelets available that would fit? And how much is the jubilee one worth?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > well done, they can be a pig sometimes
> ...


hello

no problem if it was a prezzie, they cost between Â£15 and Â£20 pounds on fleabay, it's the wait while it ships from the far east I was trying to avoid. there are other bracelets that fit like the super oyster or an anvil or a president.

everyone seems to slag off the jubilee but they look OK to me, although I've never owned one

wookie


----------

